# Needing Opinions!



## Tiffany (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi. I'm new to all of this and I was hoping someone could help me answer this question. I have a puppy that was given to me about a month ago. She was dropped on someone and I took her in. She is the cutest pup ever. I have been told my so many that she may be red nose pit. She has the red nose and red nails. Her body type is very close but she is just not as 'buff' as I would think she should be if she were a pit. And she has a longer snout I think. I could be way off though. I have posted some pics of her and I believe she is about 12 weeks old. Close to that. She weighs about 10 lbs. She was very skinny when I got her and had worms. But she is all better now and putting on good weight. I posted her on a pitbull chat forum and so many people have said that she is a Vizsla. I have never even heard of this type of breed until now. So if anyone can help me out I sure would appreciate it! Please look at the pictures in the gallery of puppie that are marked "Tiffany"... Those would be of her (Zoey Rae)!


----------



## Tiffany (Nov 23, 2008)

Please post your responses!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

not sure if you have a purebred.the ears seem to be short and too high on the head.the feet seem to be right ...cat like feet.I think there might be some v in there somewhere hard to say for sure.I would vote yes but your photos are from the wrong angle you should have a level front shot


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

I think she's most certainly a mix. And, she does have some Vizsla looking characteristics. She seems awfully small for a V and her coat is really light. But, it looks like her nose and eyes are light as well; V's noses and eyes are "self colored" which means they should match their coat. I agree with PP that her ears are too small for V ears, in proportion to her body (like this photo: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=10). Her tail looks like a V (it almost looks like it had been cropped in this picture http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=51?). Her face almost looks like she's got a little terrier in her.

She's very cute. If she is a V, be prepared for a dog with a good amount of energy! Hope she gets lots of outdoor activity and running around.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree with vlicked.looks like a terrier specifically a jack Russel same ears


----------



## Tiffany (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah that was kind of what I thought as well. Not jack russell but maybe some kind of a pointer. I have a registered jack russell and they have no similar features. Well except that they love to run. But I noticed the same things. The ears.... But when she went to the vet they said its a good chance.... And she isn't as old as I thought she was.... As of right now she is about 10-12 weeks old... But thank you so much for your input... It really is a great help. Keep it up!


----------



## Tiffany (Nov 23, 2008)

She looks exactly like this one... Just a little heavier now that she has started putting weight on...

http://www.vizslaforums.com/gallery/90_03_10_08_3_58_33.JPG


----------

